# Vancouver, BC - 2011



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some pics from the last few months about and around here and there...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice photos from Vancouver


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thanks - some more from march 28...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

recently completed


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo collection, dude.
I 've 3 shots I took last Oct. but haven't uploaded yet which are
similar to your no. 8, 15 and 18 cos we took them from almost on the same spot.
keep posting.

*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool - thanks

some pics from saturday - not too bad, cloudy but not chilly


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

I love this city. Will be going up again the beginning of May.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

nice time of the year to come here

some pics from a sunny tuesday

this is kerrisdale - sort of like a mini version of the west end





































kitsilano area...
































































new house with rental or carriage house


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice cool shots.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thx

a few more

420 day









end of burrard inlet in port moody suburb east of vancouver - very low tide


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

very nice! :applause: 

I hope there's more coming.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice photos!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wisely composed shots.
love them.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thanks - a few from the past weekend - a gorgeous saturday here


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

took a trip to whistler - my first time there - a few pics































































































































I was surprised by the amount of snow still there - many trails were completly covered still


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

of the two hills - whistler and blackcomb - blackcomb was the only one open - this one - was very busy - mostly up top i assume




























path trail from the upper village to the lower village








































































i had to make a snowman









on the trip back - squamish valley









view from squamish of the chief - popular rock climbing place









glacier fed shannon falls









howe sound i guess









near west vancouver - whytecliff park
whats that in the water?









100's of birds!









beautiful spot to watch the sunset


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

awesome! I hope there's more coming


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great shots and i can see a lot of unusual views of Vancouver. 

This place looks charming and a cool place to chill and especially natural setting of this city is just awesome. 

:applause:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Disney Cruise's first time in Vancouver - had to go check it out


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few more 

busy down at the convention centres


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very beautiful!


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazng! The scenery around Vancouver literally looks identical to Norway! :O You can see the similarities by choosing a random coastside location in Norway on Street View: http://maps.google.no/


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thanks for the comments - yes very similar looking to norway

some more:










south granville area - area is a mix of highrises and walk ups


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

Blue trees in richmond - part of an art installation



























South Vancouver - by the north arm of the fraser river - nice quiet area - about to see some large development on former industrial lands





































knight street bridge


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

new community building and restaurant






















































this is the area that will become home to 1000's of residents


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots overall of Vancouver. I really should upload the photos I have of the city too, but I'm lazy. 

One thing I do dislike about the city though is this:



>



Why are the power lines so intrusive and antiquated? They really do detract from the overall clean look of the city.


----------



## Elnerico (Aug 12, 2009)

^haha true but it does give it a kind of "edge" or "urban grit" and hey they are mostly found in alleys so its not that noticeable.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

The amount of times I see those photographed, you'd think they were a tourist attraction. Not a big fan of them myself.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some pics from the bay dept store downtown



















roof needs a clean


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few more - this is fort langley an old settlement along the fraser river east of vancouver


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

now some more downtown


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

this area is marked for a makeover/redevelopment









mt baker in the distance











































































































(hoping I win on friday)


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photo collections.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

few from a cloudy grey drizzly saturday





































the leaves should be much more full by this time of year they seem to be very behind









lonsdale quay - north van


















looking through some binoculars


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Some very nice angles, especially around Granville. Thanks! The city simply makes sense and is very well planned. I can't get enough pictures of lesser known apartment construction projects as they seem to be a cue of where modern architecture is heading.

I was a bit taken aback by the generic look of Whistler (it has this in common with Vail or some of the "brutalist" villages in the French Alps). I had hoped the Olympics would have led to more ambitious and less arbitrary architecture.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thanks - yes i was expecting whistler to be different - it seemed a little dull and lacklustre to me and nothing special as I had imagined it to me since it gets so much praise


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some pics from a sunny saturday and ga,e 2 of the stanley cup finals - police say 100,000 people were downtown for the game


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, everybody's high in celebratory mood.
I hope that we get the cup this time.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

time for some more...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

grad time













































the babies are getting big


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great photos! Lots of new developments too. I'd probably not recognize it anymore. I was there a couple of times (early 2010s) but I tend to spend too much time in places I like. I remember visiting the Public Library main branch and taking lots of photos and basically spending there a whole afternoon..:lol:
Wonderful to see this many places! 

Whistler was designed for Winter. I guess it's not as nice without the snow at resort level. Same thing with other Intrawest developments, including their recent forays in the Alps. Cute snowman, by the way!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some pics from today - 19th floor of a downtown hotel


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few more from the weekend


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

spongeg said:


>


So many great photos in this thread. Makes me feel like Ive had a holiday there.

Now completely sure about this one, dont know if I like it, but I dont dislike it either. Just give me the top 3 floors. Nah, make it 4, id convert it into a great apartment.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

If it were less busy, I'd like it more. At least it's not a generic green glass condo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from Vancouver


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope my friend and I made the right decision. We will be in Vancouver for the Fireworks festival and the Pride event, we'll be staying at the Metropolitan Hotel.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

these are from the day after the riot - the walls today are much more full with messages

BMO was open


















Blendz was closed













































fire damage at the bay


















this meter was melted in parts


















canucks tv interiewing volunteer cleaners


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

time for some more





































this building is getting an 8 storey addition









not many streets like this in the city






















































they are still around, looks like they changed teh female members


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

wonder what the rest looks like behind this hideous facade - its the scientology centre...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

hard to avoid this area


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the wonderful pics....thanks.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few more - went out to the airport

first one is bridgeport station though






















































and back down to waterfront


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! It's good to see the community coming together after the riot.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Those shots of the messages were great. Shows that some people at least have a sense of civic pride.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

yes the messages were nice to see - i think they are going to go to the Vancouver museum and put on display one day

a few more from a sunny saturday...

some pics from saturday...


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photo update.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

been a while time for some more


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

occupy vancouver


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of the current looks and situation of the city
and that's a long walk crossing the bridge to Vanier park.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

it is a long walk...

some form 2012...










bus loop at marine drive station









this is about to see a large residential.commercial development called Marine gateway



























some colour for a rather grey area


















this is the only above ground station in the city of vancouver for the canada line


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, thanks for sharing your pics of Vancouver...:cheers2:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

time for an update - a grey drizzly saturday - all pics by me 

from cambie south looking towards downtown




































not much longer...



























new development - a pedestrian walkway - not sure if its public or private









odd little balconies


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

community garden




































waiting to be developed


----------

